# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  خرید کتاب درسی از سایت irtextbook

## pooorya78

سلام

من از سایت رسمی خرید کتاب درسی 4 تا کتاب به صورت تک جلدی در سه شنبه هفته پیش خریدم،ولی هنوز به دستم نرسیده.شماره رهگیری هم که توی سایت رهگیری پست میزنم میگه اطلاعاتی موجود نیست.تلفن رو هم جواب نمیدن تا زنگ بزنم بپرسم.

کسی تا حالا به صورت تک جلدی از این سایت کتاب خریده؟

چطوری بفهمم آیا کتاب به دستم میرسه یا نه؟

----------


## reza123

نگران نباش ... کد رهگیری رو خودت وارد و کپی پیست نکن .. نوع سفارشت چی بود؟

----------


## pooorya78

> نگران نباش ... کد رهگیری رو خودت وارد و کپی پیست نکن .. نوع سفارشت چی بود؟


چون کتاب ها رو زودتر لازم دارم عجله دارم وگرنه زیاد مهم نیست.
بالاخره بعد از کلی زنگ زدن جواب دادن و گفتن تازه امروز تحویل پست شده؟|:
یعنی دقیقا بعد از 5 روز که سفارش رو ثبت کردم تحویل پست شده.
نمیدونم پیشتاز بود یا سفارشی،توی سایت نوشته نبود
..: سامانه فروش و توزیع مواد آموزشی :: ورود به سامانه :.
تا اخر هفته برسه دستم حداقل خوبه.

----------


## reza123

> چون کتاب ها رو زودتر لازم دارم عجله دارم وگرنه زیاد مهم نیست.
> بالاخره بعد از کلی زنگ زدن جواب دادن و گفتن تازه امروز تحویل پست شده؟|:
> یعنی دقیقا بعد از 5 روز که سفارش رو ثبت کردم تحویل پست شده.
> نمیدونم پیشتاز بود یا سفارشی،توی سایت نوشته نبود
> ..: سامانه فروش و توزیع مواد آموزشی :: ورود به سامانه :.
> تا اخر هفته برسه دستم حداقل خوبه.


من خودم از پایتخت کتاب سال ۲.۳ فاگوزیستو گرفتم عالی بوود بسته بندی خوب و تحویل سریع

----------

